# R32 Parts (Exterior + Interior)



## BNR32x (Sep 15, 2021)

Hey folks.

Looking for a few different parts.
Exterior -
Type M rear spats
Shorin side skirts
Crazy Hornet wing risers or reps. 
Silver carbon bonnet.

Interior -
Seatbelts 
Armrest 
New steering wheel (Vertex, Nardi, etc).

Must be able to ship to Ireland 
Many thanks 🤘


----------

